
Ask HN: Alternatives to Stripe Connect - mooreds
Hi folks,,<p>We use Stripe Connect (their marketplace service) to process &gt; 100k&#x2F;month in transactions, both CC and ACH.  I&#x27;m starting to look at alternatives, but haven&#x27;t been able to find many that can split payments, which is a key feature of the platform (we charge $100, X goes to the seller, Y remains with us).<p>I&#x27;ve looked at braintree, but wasn&#x27;t sure if there were any other compelling alternatives.
======
jayshhh
hey! I work on Connect here at stripe, specifically on the ways you can move
money, and would love to learn more about what you think of the product. shoot
me an email me at jay@stripe.com?

------
Nochexman
Yes, we can do that if you are in Europe

